# I'm gonna feed em some froggies



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

we have lil frogs here at the lfs. theyre usually bought for arowanas. Any experience feeding your Ps froggies? Pros cons?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

YOur a sick puppie!!!! But a pix would be nice!! What kind of frog your feeding you Ps?? I suggest checking past forums about this subject and doing research would help you in the long run from any surprises with your Ps health.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how big are they froggies..and and what price?


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> YOur a sick puppie!!!! But a pix would be nice!! What kind of frog your feeding you Ps?? I suggest checking past forums about this subject and doing research would help you in the long run from any surprises with your Ps health.


Im not sure what kinda frog they are, but since theyre being sold in LFS I thought it would be safe. I know some species of frogs have poison in them. But the shopkeeper there said theyre not poisonuos (spelling??)


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

thePACK said:


> how big are they froggies..and and what price?


 Theyre a bit larger than a bottle cap and theyre very cheap. 50 cent for 7 froggies. And u know what they have small lizzards too! LFS these days tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

can you feed piranahs a frog that you would catch in the creek? Like a bullfrog, for instance?


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

oldmanweezer said:


> can you feed piranahs a frog that you would catch in the creek? Like a bullfrog, for instance?


 I havent found any reasonable reasons why one should not feed piranha froggies. unless that they are poisonus, and even if it is prolly piranhas have anti toxin in their digestive systems (experts members wanna comment on this?)

One of the things that you might wanna consider before feeding your Ps Bullfrogs is that theyre so big prolly your Ps might not be able finish them at one feast. Then u should remove their remaining bits out of the tank asap otherwise it will mess up your water quality. ie. increase of ammonia level.


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

i thought i remembered reading before that frogs secrete some kind of something when in danger or stressed or whatever. sorry for being vague but i dont really remember exactly what it was. but it thought to be harmful to p's.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

klockz said:



> i thought i remembered reading before that frogs secrete some kind of something when in danger or stressed or whatever. sorry for being vague but i dont really remember exactly what it was. but it thought to be harmful to p's.


 i dont knoq about frogs and secretion, but i do know that a toads defense is a noxious secretion released from their warts on their back. the secretion mainly just irritates the mouth of whatever is trying to eat them, but if it is ingested can be poisonous* (BiteMeNipMe, there's the spelling







) to smaller animals. really dont know if that would include piranha or not...

someone should find out some more research on this though...but like i said, thats a toad NOT a frog


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont see aproblem feeding them small frogs but is it really worth the risk


----------

